# Officer Down Stats as of 02/04/07



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Total Line of Duty Deaths: 11
Automobile accident: 3
Gunfire: 6
Heart attack: 1
Vehicular assault: 1

By Month:
January: 10
February: 1

By State:
Florida: 2
Louisiana: 1
Maryland: 1
New Jersey: 1
New York: 1
North Carolina: 2
Tennessee: 1
Texas: 2

Average tour: 10 years, 8 months
Average age: 37
By Gender:
Female: 0
Male: 11


----------

